# Freezables in an unheated shop.



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, it's that time of year again. I have to go out and gather up anything that can freeze and bring it in the house for the winter. Anyone else have to do this? I was thinking of putting a 40 watt bulb inside a cabinet and just heating one cabinet, but … what if the bulb goes out? Stuff like that.

Guess I better go get that stuff and get it in the house, but wondered what other cold weather LJers do.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I keep all that kind of thing in a big plastic tote that lives on a shelf in my office in the house. Only thing, I keep it there year round, because heat can greatly reduce the life of anything like that, and my shop might hit 120 or more in the summer when I am not out there with the window open and fan blowing. When I need glue or whatever I just take it with me when I go out to work.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I keep my glue and finishes in the house. I also keep the lithium Ion batteries in the house too. I'm not sure if I have to but I'd rather be safe than sorry.

I really want to make one of these.

I found this that would make it even easier.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Actually, if you use a small styrofoam cooler, it only takes a night light. In a small space, a 40 watt bulb can generate a lot of warmth. But you do have to keep an eye on the bulb in case it burns out.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I fly electric radio controlled airplanes. My batteries stay outside. Lithium polymers. They like cold storage when they're not being used. If I want to fly a plane in winter (happens sometimes) I warm the batteries up a little before putting them on the charger. But they get charged out in the shop, not in the house. Then they just stay out there. 

I like that thermostat outlet idea.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I fly RC planes and heli's too. LIPO's don't like to be used in low temps. You can store them in cold temps but you will have degraded performance when you use them until they warm up. Since I don't have a way to warm up a cold drill/driver battery in a cold shop I keep them in the house.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I would think a heat rock would be a easy fix, put it on the bottom shelf…. They are used for reptile cages and I know they can generate some heat and are fairy cheap….. Hot to the touch…... Might be something to look into…..


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I bring all the finishes and glue in the house.


----------

